# fas and recurring services



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

is anyone else running into this problem,they send me an initial,i tell em i can do it but cant do recurring services,they say ok,then recurring director says if you cant do recurring then you cant do initial services,being told different things,and not doing jobs for free,all the vendors have to stick together,or you wont make any money


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes, that is standard practice with them. We know all the $$ is made on the initial service. It's not fair to give that to one vendor then give peanuts to another vendor. They don't want vendors picking and choosing to get the cream of the crop. I'd have to say I agree


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

ARpreservation said:


> Yes, that is standard practice with them. We know all the $$ is made on the initial service. It's not fair to give that to one vendor then give peanuts to another vendor. They don't want vendors picking and choosing to get the cream of the crop. I'd have to say I agree


I'd rather do recurring services for them than initials.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah but we have 25 properties and maids & recuts here in mi are $45. So ill take the cubic yard (never had an invoice cut) hazard and tire pay, ect. I'm in and out of a 20cy initial in 4-6 hrs. Everyone's experiences are different I guess


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

i dont mind doing the recurring,just they need to get with 1 policy and stick with it,not having different ppl tell you different stories like u have to keep a minumum of 10 recuts and 10 recurr maids to stay a vendor


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

d+jhomeservices said:


> i dont mind doing the recurring,just they need to get with 1 policy and stick with it,not having different ppl tell you different stories like u have to keep a minumum of 10 recuts and 10 recurr maids to stay a vendor


Agreed!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Seems like something is going on there at fas but I can't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

ARpreservation said:


> Seems like something is going on there at fas but I can't quite put my finger on it.




Back in 09 what was going on was that they didn't know their head from their posterior and they didn't know how to cut paychecks.


Sounds like not much has changed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

I personal think if u cant do the recurring then you shouldn't do the initial and I wouldn't blame the national on this one but agree with them


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

We have this issue...
They call asking if we can do an initial out of our service area if they add trip charge. Tell them yes, but can't do the recurring. They say fine. We do initial, as soon as I turn it in... inbox is full of recurrings waiting to be accepted. :blink:


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

my exact point barefoot,long as 1 coordinator gets their job done they dont care about recurring services then they try makin u look bad when u dont accept em,tired of fas double policy games.


----------

